# Massey Ferguson MF50B Oils



## Gizzmo_Kid (May 31, 2010)

I've just been given the task of looking after the family tractor/ Backhoe,
although my mechanical skills are Ok, my knowledge round Tractors is Hmmm Growing  ....

The Ol' girl is a Massey Ferguson MF50B, I don't know a lot about the machine, & any comments will be usefull.

the things I need to know are..

lIdentification of Gear shift Leavers / Diff Lock Levers / 2wd/4wd shift etc.


Identification on where to Check & fill the Transmission Oil.
( I think the Tx oil is low, because she is slow to respond off the mark. )

I'd be overjoyed if someone had a service manual in PDF to share.

Thanks & appreciation in advance.


----------

